# Cajun Blackened Red Fish Seafood Cream sauce



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cajun Blackened Red Fish Seafood Cream sauce 
6 servings 
4 oz Red Fish 
1/2 lb Peeled Deveined Shrimp 
1/2 lb Crawfish Tails 
1 box Zatarain's Dirty Rice 
1/2 cup White Wine 
1/2 cup Heavy Whipping Cream 
1/4 cup Chicken broth 
1 Blackened Seasoning (Zatarain's) 
2 tbsp Cajun Seasoning 
1 tsp Garlic Powder 
1 tsp Onion Powder 
1 tsp Salt 
1 pinch Cayenne red pepper (optional) 
1 tbsp All purpose flour 
1/4 cup Butter 
2 tbsp Parsley Flacks 
1/4 cup Thin chopped green onions 
2 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
Prepare Zatarain's dirty rice as directed on the box & while that is cooking as its directed begin to cook your sauce this helps you 
get to the table faster =)
Preheat sauce pot to medium high melt butter then add all spices stirring frequently cooking for about 3 minutes or golden brown.
Add shrimp & Crawfish cook for about 5 minutes stirring frequently then add Cajun Seasoning.
Rapidly whisk all purpose flour into chicken both & set aside. Add white wine & heavy whipping cream stirring frequently for about 
1 minute then add the green onions & parsley flacks now stir in the flour and chicken broth mixture. The sauce will begin to thicken 
when u feel this turn your heat off give a good stir to assure nothing is sticking to the pot then cover and set aside off heat.
Cover Red Fish on both sides with blackened seasoning set aside. Preheat pan on medium high then add extra virgin olive oil add 
Red Fish to pan cook for 8 minutes on each side. My list only calls for one 4 oz Red Fish but that is a single portion u can get as 
many as needed the rice and sauce is enough for 6 servings.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds great, but 4oz doesn't seem like very much fish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> Sounds great, but 4oz doesn't seem like very much fish.


He does note in the last line of his instructions that the 4oz is a single portion.
But yeah, he should amend the recipe to show _'Six 4oz servings of fish'_ for a six serving recipe.

A cooking time of 8 minutes per side seems a little long too, especially if we're supposed to be blackening.
The way I blacken in a smoking hot cast iron skillet, that fish would be incinerated.

One last parting shot... "This Thread is Worthless Without Pictures!"

The rest sounds great and I'll be trying the recipe at some point. :thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fat boy here need servings for 3 using those measurements! Hahaha


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Fat boy here need servings for 3 using those measurements! Hahaha


LOL... Four boxes of the rice, double the sauce, and Halo will take a 16oz fillet for his plate.

Heck, me too.


----------

